# World of Greyhawk PBP Campaign!



## ecla (Nov 2, 2003)

Greetings travelers,

The World of Greyhawk fantasy setting is yours to explore in
Play-By-Post format on a pop-up free EzBoard community:
http://pub143.ezboard.com/bd20worldofgreyhawk

Stop by the site where rules on character creation and a list of
adventures opening up can be found.

Happy adventuring!


----------



## ecla (Nov 12, 2003)

bump Nov 12


----------



## ecla (Nov 21, 2003)

bump Nov 21


----------



## ecla (Dec 2, 2003)

bump Dec 02


----------



## ecla (Dec 9, 2003)

bump Dec 9


----------



## ecla (Dec 17, 2003)

bump Dec 16


----------



## ecla (Dec 22, 2003)

bump Dec 22


----------



## ecla (Dec 30, 2003)

bump Dec 30


----------



## ecla (Jan 12, 2004)

bump Jan 11


----------



## infinitum3d (Jan 7, 2011)

*The Temple of Elemental Evil (1985)*

A sinister force, long thought destroyed, stirs from the black hole that spawned it.  Like an ebony darkness it prowls the land and safety is but an illusion, for it watches from every shadow and ponders possibilities.

Evil broods and grows beneath those blasted stones.  This is your chance to drive it back and scatter its forces again.

This campaign includes the village of Hommlet, the filthy shire of Nulb,  and the ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil and the labyriths that lie beneath, a warren of darkness.  And beyond these ruins, even more is revealed.

http://www.rpgforumsonline.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34268&sid=b79ce154d0c6cf8e0da539dc67043427

Well met, fellow Traveler of the lands!

I'm starting a Play-by-Post campaign.  I have the actual Campaign Book, so its not like I'm making it up as I go.  This will include dice-rolls, so its Role Playing -and- Roll Playing 

I'd love to have you join!  If you can't join, maybe you know others who can? Spread the word!

Thanks!


----------

